# Need Help Upgrading My Sig Tac pac 1911



## Boulder (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey guys i have a new Sig Tac Pac with a barsto threaded barrel installed. Just wonderin if there are replacement triggers, spring and guiderod systems and anything else i might be interested in to make it preform better and where can i get them, thx!


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

if sig used the same trigger on yours as my scorpion then you can upgrade it a tish yourself there are tabs at the front of the trigger bow that can be bent out to take out some of the pretravel.


----------

